# otters in michigan?



## el Cazador (Nov 10, 2000)

Last month, just as the ice was starting to break up, I noticed an animal out on the ice @ Lake Saint Helen. It was really far off, but from a distance it looked very otter-like. Are there otters in MI or where my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I'm not sure where Lake Saint Helen is but I've seen quite a few in the U.P. There was a pond behind my treestand with a some in it. I bet a lot of Deer got by me while I was watching them play and feed in the pond. They sure are cool animals!


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes, there are. A couple years ago, while jump-shooting ducks, I saw a couple otters in a beaver pond in Gladwin Co. Thats the only time I've ever seen any.


----------



## Gillslayer (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes,
In fact, I had one wandering around across the river from me last week.
In northern lower


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, they are in MI. I have seen an otter twice before on the Rifle River here in Arenac Co. There's even a trapping season for them, (Nov.1-April 13, Zone 2), but the limit is one. 
They are unusual to see though, my son was w/ me the one time and he thought that was the greatest thing!


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

Yes on the otters. I have a coworker that has them on his property in northern Kent County.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Just last fall I watched an Otter on the Flint River, right below Halloway Dam. I am SURE it was an otter, at one point it was 15 feet away.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

We have Otter in Barry Co. behind my property and my neighbor is not happy because he traps Muskrats and he tells me that Otter eat Muskrats along with fish and other things.
Dave


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ive seen one on the Raisen sliding across the ice.


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

We always used to see a family of otters on Fletchers Pond. While we were making the drive up every year the first thing out of the kids's mouths would be " I hope we see the otters and the Bald Eagles this year ". We always did! Great memories!....Patch


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

seen them almost every day in the ausable below the five channel dam for years


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

when I was a kid there use to be a family of otters at three bridges between Bellevue and Olivet. Don't know if they are still there.


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

But I've seen otter in the tobacco river near Farwell.
And I've heard the oldtimers complaining about them eating the trout out of the river as fast as they where planted.
Maybe thats why you dont see them around here any more!


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

I've seen otter in the St. Clair it'd be nice if they would become as common as rats,Shane


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

Use to see them in the Huron River, right near A2! It's been many moons ago, and haven't fished the almighty Huron like I use to, but I"m sure the otters are still there!


----------

